# Nouvelle section  pour OS X sur freshmeat.net



## Einbert (24 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas lu l'article sur Macbidouille, une nouvelle section consacrée à Mac OS X à vu le jour sur  freshmeat.net , soit http://osx.freshmeat.net/ ... D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui n'ont pas la langue de Shakespear en horreur, je vous conseille de lire l'article  suivant : l'auteur nous rappelle qu'en fait OS X n'est pas Unix ; il reprend les propos de Tim O'Reilly et les commente à sa manière. Pour ma part je dirais, que OS X a Unix à sa base, mais ne possède pas [encore] l'esprit Unix; disons qu'il compare surtout avec Linux j'ai l'impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

++


----------



## dmao (24 Décembre 2002)

Bonne nouvelle pour Freshmeat, quand au second article, je suis dubitatif.
Son argumentaire est vraiment spécieux, d'ailleurs il se fait moucher avec raison par les réactions des lecteurs.
Non mais franchement, il confonds tout l'auteur. Pour lui ce qui n'est pas gnu n'est pas unix dans son discours. Le mieux c'est quand il dit que comme il n'y a pas Fortune, ce n'est pas un Unix

Je propose de lire plutôt le dernier Login (n°101) où il y a un article dont le titre est 'Mac Os est-il un bon Unix'
Leur conclusion sont pour le moins différentes. Par exemple, il dise du bien de NetInfo. Leurs seuls reproches sont pour le système de fichier et le fait qu'il faut télécharger à part un serveur X Window.

Ce que fait l'auteur de l'article sur Freashmeat, c'est vraiment une guerre de clocher dont Login dit justement qu'il faut passer au-dessus et se réjouir de la présence de Mac OS X dans le monde Unix


----------

